# Have You Tried Durian?



## GB (May 18, 2005)

luvs food posted a Food Quiz and one of the questions had to do with the fruit called Durian. I have never tried it or even seen it, but have been very curious about it for a long time now. Has anyone here ever tried it or ever smelled it? What did you think?


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

i haven't been able to find it but i'm definately curious.


----------



## jennyema (May 18, 2005)

I've had it a few times at my fav Vietnames place in NYC. The owner likes me and gives me special tastes of exotic things.

It smells really bad. IMO like a combo of garbage and gasoline. It tastes slightly less bad, nice texture, though.

Nothing I'd buy or order in a restaurant.

You can buy them fresh and frozen at the Super 88. If you have a good asian market, you've probably seen them. Big, round, with spines. 

They are very pricey.


----------



## Ishbel (May 18, 2005)

I've tried to like it.....  but  have to admit, I failed


----------



## htc (May 18, 2005)

I've tried it and LOVE it. Funny most people think it stinks, but I think it smells like durian, so think it smells good!  I think to some, it's the Asian equivalent of cavier. It's expensive and definitely an acquired taste.  When I am talking to family/friends about it, I refer to it as the stinky fruit. hehehe

If you're scared, but want a sample flavor, check out the durian flavored cookies or ice creams at your local Asian store.


----------



## jkath (May 18, 2005)

Here's a Durian - kinda cool!
I just saw a recipe showcasing one of these - If I can find the magazine, I'll post the recipe.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 18, 2005)

Pete Luckett, "The Food Hunter", had an episode 3-4 weeks ago where he encountered Durian. It's the first time I've ever seen him gag and spit something out. In fact, there was an obvious break in the filming so I'm sure there was some off-camera barfing associated with the experience, too. Think I'll add this to my "if I never try it it will be too soon" list.


----------



## Ishbel (May 19, 2005)

The smell is pretty bad, but the fruit itself just made me gag, even when holding my nose


----------



## GB (May 19, 2005)

Can you compare the flavor to anything else? I have heard a lot of people compare it to rotten trash, but that is just a description of it being "gross". Is that really the flavor or is there any other flavor it might be closer to?


----------



## Raine (May 19, 2005)

Kinda reminds me of breadfruit.


----------



## Ishbel (May 19, 2005)

Asian friends rave about it.  I ate it in Singapore.  To me the smell of the outside was overpoweringly rancid.... sort of 'off' cheesey/oniony smell.  I think that may well have 'flavoured' my tasting of the fruit.  Although I was holding my nose - I felt I could still 'smell' it when I had the fruit part in my mouth....  Didn't like it at all - in fact, it caused me to gag....

Once, and once only was enough!  BUT, you could often tell when people had been eating it in the block of flats where a friend lived.... I kid you  not:  that smell could penetrate through doors and walls!


----------



## GB (May 19, 2005)

Is it sweet like other fruits?


----------



## Ishbel (May 19, 2005)

My Singaporean friends tried to tell me it tasted a bit of vanilla and was sweet.....  It didn't seem like that to me....  it really did cause the gag reflex, but that was probably because my nasal passages had been assaulted by the smell of the whole fruit - someone told me its the pulp stuff that has the smell, not the outside spikey bit....


----------



## htc (May 19, 2005)

I would say it has a gentle sweetness to the fruit. The best way to eat it is to take the fruit from the shell, wrap it in saran wrap and freeze for about an hour. When you take it out, it'll be just a little firm. Bit into it and it's like you're tasting a really creamy custard. 
Most people get turned off by the smell and I think that has a lot to do with their reaction to the taste. For me, since I grew up accustomed to the smell, it doesn't have negative connotations (i.e. smells like trash) for me.  If you ever get a chance to try it, go for it, just try to keep an open mind.  
I liken durian to how most older Asians don't like cheese. They say it smells and tastes funny. When we first came to the U.S. my Mom flat out refused to eat cheese for those very reasons, now she has slowly come around. If it's a light tasting cheese and if it's in moderation, she'll have some. 
Ishbel is right though, the durian fragrance penetrates walls!


----------



## jennyema (May 19, 2005)

It's sweet like a melon or a papaya is sweet, perhaps not wuite as much.  With a more buttery texture.

But it's hard to discern that because of the smell. 

GB, next time you are in town, head to a Super 88 (the Dorchester or Quincy ones would be best) and buy some frozen durian and see for yourself.


----------



## GB (May 19, 2005)

I am dying to try it. I feel like I would be able to overcome the smell for some strange reason. Jenny i will have to check out Super 88 for sure (and not just for Durian)


----------



## BlueCat (May 19, 2005)

Boy oh boy, something that smells like a combination of garbage and gasoline that makes people gag and vomit...YUM! I won't be trying that one any time soon.

BC


----------



## htc (May 20, 2005)

GB, might I suggest easing yourself into it by not going for the pure fruit first!!! There are wafer cookies and ice cream flavored durian. Try that instead, and the smell isn't as strong as the pure real fruit.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 20, 2005)

It always scares me when someone has to preface a new food with "try to keep an open mind" - LOL  Sea urchin was the last thing I can think of where someone had to sort of give that explanation.


----------



## htc (May 20, 2005)

I tried sea urchin at a sushi restaurant. It didn't have much flavor, just kind of mushy. Elf, was yours in sushi form, or was it cooked?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 20, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> I tried sea urchin at a sushi restaurant. It didn't have much flavor, just kind of mushy. Elf, was yours in sushi form, or was it cooked?



It was in sushi form - beyond mushy definately but it had the sweetest flavor - it really was good - but only once! lol


----------

